# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  МУЗЫ >  Рифмы и рифмовочки, парафраз и переделки

## МУЗОК

*Золушка, Белоснежка и Гномы идут во дворец на новогодний праздник 
* 

Автор сценки *Муза Мирзоева* 
только последние слова Принца (2 или 4 строчки) взяла на Форуме. 

Дети садятся на стульчики
Свет пригасить. Зажечь звёздочку

Ведущий:
	Говорят, под Новый год, Что ни пожелается, 
	Всё всегда произойдёт, Всё всегда сбывается…
	Видите, зажглась звезда? Сказка к нам идёт сюда…
Звучит музыка. 
Золушка:
	Как в лесу здесь жутко, страшно.
	Видно, вышла я напрасно…

( Золушка под музыку делает несколько шагов, останавливается)

	Ах, так хотела Золушка 
	Праздник встретить в платье новом, 
	Но увидала маменька 
	Мною сшитую обнову.
	Рассердилась, раскричалась, 
	Выгнала из дома.
	Я бежала, заблудилась.
	Всё здесь незнакомо…

(под музыку смотрит по сторонам, закрывает лицо ладонями, опускает голову, поднимает голову, подходит к пеньку)

	Вот стоит в лесу пенёк,
	Отдохну немного.
	Отряхну потом снежок 
	И пойду в дорогу…

(садится и засыпает)
Звучит музыка.
Появляются гномы 
1 Гном:
	Посмотрите, братцы-гномы, 
	Кто-то на пеньке сидит.
	Да ведь с нею мы знакомы – 
	Золушка здесь сладко спит. 
	Бедная, вон как замёрзла, 
	Видно, долго она шла.
	Не простыла бы, бедняжка, 
	Где волшебная звезда?! 

2 Гном:
	Поскорее просыпайся, 
	Замерзаешь ты в лесу: 
	Прыгай, хлопай, согревайся.
	Дарим мы тебе звезду.

3 Гном:
	Звёздочка и обогреет 
	И покажет, как идти.
	В добрый час, ступай смелее, 
	Не собьёшься ты с пути! 

Слышна музыка. Появляются Гонцы 

Паж (или Гонец):
	Я пришёл к вам с доброй вестью: 
	Ищет принц себе невесту 
	И король всем приказал 
	Во дворец прийти на бал! 

Гонец (или маркиз): 
	Всех игры ждут весёлые 
	И приключенья новые! 

Гонец (или граф):
	Деда Мороза король пригласил, 
	Ёлку-красавицу он нарядил: 
	Стоит во дворце и огнями сияет. 
	Спешите! Вас чудо там всех ожидает! 

Гном:
	Всем приказано явиться.
	Так что, братья, не лениться, 
	Побежим скорее в дом, 
	Белоснежку позовём. 

Белоснежка: 
	Я слышала всё, вы мне веер несите, 
	Да фонари свои в путь захватите. 
	Лесом пойдём, через снежную чащу. 
	С собою беру я друзей настоящих. 
	Вот и собрались. Готовы все в путь? 
	Золушка, звёздочку взять не забудь. 
	Будет она как маяк нам светить, 
	В небе над нами будет кружить… 

Под музыку все идут по кругу. Включить свет. На троне сидит Король

Паж: 
	Король! Стали гости на бал прибывать.
	К вам Белоснежка.

Белоснежка делает реверанс, Гномы поклон.

Король: 
	Позвольте мне встать! 
	Как хороша, и скромна, и добра! 

Белоснежка (показывает на гномов): 
	Гномы, Король. А я им сестра. 

Король: 
	Что же, на празднике все оставайтесь, 
	Пойте, танцуйте и улыбайтесь! 

Принц (обращается к Золушке): 
	Что за красавица здесь появилась?
	Будто бы, солнышко с неба спустилось! 
	Пусть звуки оркестра вокруг запоют, 
	И в сердце у всех пусть цветы расцветут. 
	Как же я рад, что вы снова решили 
	В бал новогодний дворец посетить.
	Милая Золушка, вы разрешите, 
	Мне вас на танец скорей пригласить! 


Все танцуют (с элементами полонеза и менуэта). 
Поклон. Дети садятся. 

* 

За музыкой 
[img]http://*********ru/12091954.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5281920

*

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), SNAR (28.09.2016), Tania-112a (12.12.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (15.11.2016), ttanya (06.11.2016), Елена Эрнст (03.08.2016), Лариса Антонова (06.11.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), Наталья0405 (10.02.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

Приветствие на конкурсе воспитателей 


I.
Нынче праздник в этом зале :
Из района к нам созвали 
Добрых, мудрых, дорогих, 
Справедливых и родных 
Педагогов всех ребят, 
Посещающих детсад. 

II.
Поверьте на слово, 
Вы все здесь желанны, 
Мы знаем, в саду вы
Ведь детям как мамы. 
Вы нас веселите, 
За дело журите,                                                            
Нам слёзы утрёте 
И с нами споёте. 

III.
От чистого сердца, 
Простыми словами 
Мы скажем вам: 

Все:
«Здравствуйте, Мамы!» 

IV.
Сегодня ваш конкурс, 
Узнаете скоро 
К победе придёт кто, 
Но знаем без спора 
И, скажем вам прямо: 
Любой воспитатель – 
Вторая нам мама!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (11.10.2016), SNAR (28.09.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Это МОЯ переделка украинской песни. Сочиняла под свой сценарий, включила все персонажи. 
СЛОВА и ДВИЖЕНИЯ: 
ТАНЕЦ: «ОВОЩИ» 

ВСТУПЛЕНИЕ: 
Дети образуют полукруг. 

1 КУПЛЕТ: 
К нам пришла на огород 
Осень золотая. 
Там Салат и Тыква всех 
В гости приглашают (Салат и Тыква, держась под ручку, делают шаг вперёд, кланяются и становятся назад, в полукруг).
А зелёная Горчица 
Листья распустила (плавно выбегает Горчица), 
С Помидором и Фасолью 
Хоровод водила (втроём, натянув руки, лёгким бегом кружатся в хороводе, спокойно выбежав из разных мест полукруга),
С Помидором и Фасолью 
Хоровод водила (Помидор, Фасоль, Горчица возвращаются на свои места в полукруг).

2 КУПЛЕТ: 
Баклажан с Болгарским Перцем 
Закружились ловко (Баклажан и Перец выходят с одного края и делают вертушку: руки калачиком, левая рука на поясе. Высший пилотаж – левая рука вытянута вверх-в сторону, ладонью к себе), 
Рядом пляшут Патиссон, 
Свёкла и Морковка (Ближе к центру, с другого края полукруга, выходит Патиссон, а Свёкла и Морковка, выбежав, кружатся под поднятыми вверх руками Патиссона, затем все: Баклажан, Перец, Патиссон, Свёкла и Морковка возвращаются на места). 
Огурец и Кабачок 
Весело шагают (с одного края выходят Огурец, Кабачок, Картошка), 
Танцевать с собою в круг (подскоки втроём в кругу)
Картошку приглашают (уходят на места). 
А Капуста и Лучок 
Горошинку встречают (с одного края полукруга выходит Капуста, с другого – Лучок, вытягивают вперёд руки, как бы приглашая к себе , а Горошинка подбегает то к Капусте, то к Горошку). 
На последние такты все возвращаются в полукруг. 

[img]http://*********ru/11681648.gif[/img]

----------

alla-mus (27.09.2019), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), jarinka (25.09.2016), luisa (11.10.2016), olia.kostina (29.11.2020), SNAR (28.09.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), Наталья0405 (10.02.2018), сонейко (28.09.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Вот ещё слова к знакомому хороводу. 1-ый и 2-ой куплет из настоящей песни, остальное - ПРИДУМАЛА. Сочинила под тот же сценарий

ОГОРОДНАЯ-ХОРОВОДНАЯ 

1 куплет: 
Есть у нас огород (идут в хороводе по кругу), 
Там своя морковь растёт (идут в хороводе по кругу). 
Вот такой ширины (поворачиваются лицом к своей паре – боком в круг, – делают лодочку, подняв руки в стороны), 
Вот такой вышины (поднимают сцепленные руки вверх). 
Вот такой ширины (делают лодочку, подняв руки в стороны), 
Вот такой вышины (поднимают сцепленные руки вверх). 

Припев: 
Ты, Морковь, сюда спеши (повернувшись в круг, хлопают, Морковь выходит и высоко прыгает по 6 поз., руки на юбочке), 
Ты немного попляши (прыгает), 
А потом, не зевай (поворачиваются к своей паре, и кружатся на шаге лодочкой – один раз. В это время, Лук выходит к Морковке, и кружится с ней на шаге лодочкой )
И в корзину полезай (заканчивают кружение лицом в круг). 
А потом, не зевай (держась за руки, идут в круг, сужая его), 
И в корзину полезай (расширяют круг, Морковка и Лук занимают свои места в хороводе).

2 куплет: 
(повтор движений 1 куплета)
Есть у нас огород , 
Там зелёный Лук растёт. 
Вот такой ширины, 
Вот такой вышины.
Вот такой ширины, 
Вот такой вышины. 

Припев. 
(повтор, только с Луком). 

3 куплет: 
(повтор движений 1 куплета)
Есть у нас огород, 
Там Салат второй живёт. 
Вот такой ширины, 
Вот такой вышины.
Вот такой ширины, 
Вот такой вышины. 

Припев: 
Ты, Салат, сюда спеши (Салат выходит вместе с Тыквой – король и королева. Дети хлопают), 
Вместе с тыквой попляши (пляшут, дети хлопают). 
А потом, не зевай (делают полукруг), 
Нашу сказку завершай (останавливаются полукругом). 

4 куплет: 
Есть у нас детский сад.
Много-много в нём ребят. 
Любим в сад мы ходить, 
И с ребятами дружить. 
Любим в сад мы ходить, 
И с ребятами дружить. 
Мы вам сказку показали, 
Как могли, вас развлекали. 
А сейчас, а сейчас, 
Вы похлопайте для нас!

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (11.10.2016), SNAR (28.09.2016), балалайка (04.10.2016), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Наталья0405 (10.02.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

Я придумала как проводить интереснее "Шёл король по лесу". 
Провожу под СЛАВЯН: "Светит месяц". 
Ссылка: 



Слова переделала в последний момент в саду Монтессори. Получился такой вариант. Герой Катюшка (сеть магазинов игрушек в Ростове и Катюша их талисман). Поэтому, легко можно петь и от мужского имени, и от женского, просто меняя окончания. 
Слова: 
Я на праздник шла, шла, 
Друзей себе нашла, нашла (выводит несколько человек в круг - столько, сколько успеет схватить за руки).
Давайте все попрыгаем, попрыгаем, 
Плечиком подвигаем, подвигаем, 
Ногами все потопаем, потопаем, потопаем,
Руками все похлопаем, похлопаем, похлопаем! 
Мы Новый год встречаем! 
И всех мы по-здрав-ля-ем! 
Встречайте Новый год (отправляет всех жестами на места), 
А я пойду вперёд! 
Я на праздник... 

Фишка в том, что музыка звучит всё быстрее и быстрее. Раза четыре можно провести. Человек 20 можно охватить в игре. Где-то петь, а где и декламировать-скандировать. 

Слова Петрушки: 
Я на праздник шёл, шёл, 
Друзей себе нашёл, нашёл (выводит несколько человек в круг - столько, сколько успеет схватить за руки).
Давайте все попрыгаем, попрыгаем, 
Плечиком подвигаем, подвигаем, 
Ногами все потопаем, потопаем, потопаем,
Руками все похлопаем, похлопаем, похлопаем! 
Мы Новый год встречаем! 
И всех мы по-здрав-ля-ем! 
Встречайте Новый год (отправляет всех жестами и легко подталкивая, на места), 
А я пойду вперёд! 
Я на праздник...

----------

alla-mus (27.09.2019), annapenko (07.12.2016), Elen2 (05.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), Ketvik (06.01.2016), luisa (11.10.2016), SNAR (28.09.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (22.12.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (08.08.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), Любовь Р. (20.12.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО ВАМ, ДРУЗЬЯ, ЧТО НАТОЛКНУЛИ МЕНЯ СВОИМИ МАТЕРИАЛАМИ НА СОЗДАНИЕ ЭТОГО СЦЕНАРИЯ! 

*ПАРАФРАЗ*. По мотивам знакомых сказок и детских сценок.

*ПРАЗДНИК ДЛЯ ЁЛОЧКИ* 
Развлечение без подготовки 
2011 г
Ростов-на-Дону 

Дети под музыку заходят в зал, в хороводе идут вокруг ёлки и танцуют по показу музыкального руководителя и воспитателей. Затем, дети на продолжение музыки садятся и на последнюю часть музыки хлопают. 

Муз. рук.: 

Возле ёлочки мы пляшем, 
Хлопаем в ладоши. 
Нет нигде, такой как наша
Ёлочки хорошей. 
Ах, какая ёлочка – 
Зелёные иголочки! 
Для ребят она старалась, 
Одевалась-наряжалась. 
В блеске вся! Красавица! 
Ёлочка вам нравится? … (ответ детей) 
А игрушек на ней сколько! 
Для людей старалась… Только 
Где-то, на лесной опушке, 
Ждут её друзья-подружки. 
Там зайчата, лягушата, 
И медведи, и мышата 
Лисы и лисички там, 
Пригласим мы их всех к нам? … (ответ детей) 
Ёлка! Ёлка! Не грусти! 
Ты немного подожди! 
Мы с ребятами сейчас 
В лес отправимся тотчас… (звучит музыка)

*Игра: «Путешествие в зимний лес»*
По показу музыкального руководителя и воспитателей дети повторяют движения, слова и звуки столько раз, сколько подходит к данному периоду звучащей музыки.

ИГРА (проводится под музыку) 
Муз. рук.: 
Лес густой. Неблизкий путь. 
Надо ВАЛЕНКИ обуть!
(дети сидя обувают валенки, натягивают их, поправляют верх валенка и т.п. )
Ноги выше поднимаем. 
Ведь, по снегу мы ШАГАЕМ! 
(дети высоко поднимают ноги, идут вокруг ёлки)
Ветер ДУЕТ….
(дети: «…У-у-у-у!»)
Гнутся ДЕРЕВЬЯ!... 
(дети 1.поднимают руки и раскачиваются с ноги на ногу, 2. стоя на двух ногах, наклоняются из стороны в сторону)
Ух! Как мы ЗАМЁРЗЛИ! 
(дети обхватывают себя руками и трут ладошками руки от плеч до локтя)
ПОЙДЁМ побыстрее! 
(дети берутся за руки и идут в хороводе быстрым шагом, весело притопывая-приплясывая)
А вьюга сильнее ШУРШИТ! 
(дети трут ладонью о ладонь и произносят:: «…Ш-Ш-Ш-Ш-Ш…»)
А ветер грознее ГУДИТ! 
(дети: «…У-у-у-у!») 
Стоять мы на месте не смеем! 
Стоять на МЕТЕЛЬ не велит! 
(дети кружатся, подбегают, подняв руки вверх к ёлочке, отбегают, опустив руки от ёлочки – несколько раз – опять кружатся, плавно и постепенно приседают и затем, повторяют движения)
Вдруг, раздался громкий ШУМ: 
БУМ!-БУМ!-БУМ!-БУМ! 
(дети громко повторяют: «Бум-бум-бум-бум!»  – по 4 раза) 
Дети в испуге вдруг ПОДСКОЧИЛИ! 
(дети подпрыгивают и приседают в глубокой пружинке – для того, чтобы не прыгать много и хаотично и для отдыха, руками держатся то за голову, то обхватывают себя за плечи)
Где-то, детишки, волки ЗАВЫЛИ! 
(дети держат руки у груди – как лапы – и вытягивая шею, воют, поворачиваясь то в одну, то в другую сторону: «…У-у-у-у-у!... У-у-у-у-у!   ») 
Дети друг друга крепко ОБНЯЛИ! 
(дети обнимаются парами) 
Громко и дружно ВМЕСТЕ сказали: 
СКАЗКА! СКАЗКА! НЕ ТАИСЬ! 
СКАЗКА! СКАЗКА! ПОЯВИСЬ! 
Ну-ка, не зевайте! 
За мной все повторяйте! 

Дети: 
СКАЗКА! СКАЗКА! НЕ ТАИСЬ! 
СКАЗКА! СКАЗКА! ПОЯВИСЬ! 

*Звучит волшебная музыка. Дети садятся. 
*
Муз. рук.: 
Возле ёлочки сегодня 
Сказка не кончается. 
Возле ёлочки сегодня 
Сказка продолжается… (музыка) 
Мы пришли не в простой лес. 
Сколько, дети, здесь чудес!... (звенят колокольчики)
Вот! И колокольчики звучат! 
Это МЫШКИ к нам спешат! 

Детям раздают колокольчики (части присутствующих) 

Муз. рук.: 
Станут мышки-норушки 
Возле ёлки плясать. 
Станут мышки-норушки 
В колокольчики играть! 

*Мыши пляшут и звенят в колокольчики* 
(свободное творчество детей). 
Затем, дети садятся с колокольчиками. 
Воспитатели встряхивают бубны 

Муз. рук.: 
Слышите? Бубны гремят!   
Зовут бубны ЛЯГУШАТ! 

Детям раздают бубны (части присутствующих) 

Муз. рук.: 
Лягушата станут в бубны играть, 
Ёлочку-подруженьку развлекать! 

*Лягушата пляшут и встряхивают бубнами* 
(свободное творчество детей). 
Сидящие дети могут (сами, без указания) подыгрывать в колокольчики.
Затем, дети садятся с музыкальными инструментами. 
Воспитатели стучат ложками, кастаньетами, трещотками, рубелем 

Муз. рук.: 
Вот и ложки уж стучат! 
В круг зовут они ЗАЙЧАТ! 

Детям раздают деревянные инструменты -  ложки, кастаньеты, трещотки, рубель и пр.
 (части присутствующих) 

Муз. рук.: 
Вот какие здесь зайчишки! 
Зайки вовсе не трусишки! 
Будут зайки танцевать, 
Будут музыку играть! 

*Зайки пляшут и стучат ложками, кастаньетами, трещотками и пр.* 
(свободное творчество детей). 
Сидящие дети могут (сами, без указания) подыгрывать в колокольчики и бубны.
Затем, дети садятся с музыкальными инструментами. 
Воспитатели проводят по пластинкам металлофона

Муз. рук.: 
Металлофоны поют, заливаются! 
ЛИСЫ и ЛИСОНЬКИ к ёлке сбегаются! 

Детям раздают металлофоны (части присутствующих) 

Муз. рук.: 
Лисы и Лисоньки сейчас нам сыграют! 
В мир волшебства они нас приглашают.

*Лисы и Лисоньки играют на металлофонах* 
(свободное творчество детей). 
Сидящие дети могут (сами, без указания) подыгрывать.
Затем, дети садятся с музыкальными инструментами. 
Воспитатели гремят в погремушки 

Муз. рук.: 
Погремушки как гремят! 
Зовут к ёлке МЕДВЕЖАТ! 

Детям раздают погремушки и маракасы (части присутствующих) 

Муз. рук.: 
Вперевалку Медведи идут,
Погремушки с собою несут.
Приседают, стучат погремушкой,
А потом ей трясут возле ушка. 

*Медвежата танцуют и гремят в погремушки* 
(свободное творчество детей). 
Сидящие дети могут (сами, без указания) подыгрывать.

Муз. рук.: 
На лесной опушке 
Собрались зверушки. 
Зверушки все – таланты. 
Зверушки – музыканты! 
Ну-ка, к ёлке выходите, 
Инструменты захватите. 
Будем мы сейчас играть 
ЁЛОЧКЕ концерт давать! 

*Весёлая плясовая мелодия* 
(совместное свободное творчество детей) 
Дети, после игры в оркестре, садятся или остаются стоять врассыпную 


Ёлочка, ёлочка, 
Наша красавица! 
Милая ёлочка, 
Здесь ты всем нравишься! 
Мы с ребятами сейчас 
Сочинили свой рассказ! 
Мы нисколько не ленились, 
Мы в зверушек превратились. 
Музыкантами мы стали, 
Мы тебя все развлекали. 
Говорим сейчас, любя: 
Через год вновь ждём тебя! 

Дети говорят ёлочке «до свиданья», звучит музыка, воспитатели собирают музыкальные инструменты и дети уходят из зала. 

P.S. Музыкальные инструменты можно положить перед началом развлечения на стульчики и дети возьмут тот инструмент, на стульчк с которым они сядут.

----------

Elen2 (05.11.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (11.10.2016), marih (07.12.2016), Oksik (15.11.2016), SNAR (28.09.2016), балалайка (04.10.2016), ВИОЛА ОЗ (08.08.2016), Грезельда (02.06.2018), Дадуся (08.01.2019), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), Любовь Р. (20.12.2016), Тамара Пискунова (02.01.2017), Тариэлька (04.01.2016), Яна-2001 (18.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

Благодаря нашему модератору Леночке (Elen2), познакомившей нас со сценкой, взятой в инете, я скачала вот этот материал: 
http://www.solnet.ee/holidays/s6_57.html
Спасибо автору, Елене Кругловой. 

На его основе и родилась моя переделка: 

ШКОЛА "ТЕРЕМОК" 

Реб. ст.гр.: 
Вот уже в который раз, 
Я спрошу сейчас у вас: 
Ну, скажите, разве нас 
Взять нельзя с собою в класс? 

Выпускник: 
Рано в школу вам пока, 
Оставайтесь здесь, друзья! 

Реб. ст.гр.: 
Что же, раз мы остаёмся, 
Значит, делом все займёмся 
И построим сами дом.
Школой дом тот назовём! (надеть маску)

Сценка: «Школа-Теремок» 

№ 01 Вступление («Переполох») 
Дети строят школу… 

№ 2 Хор («Наш сосед»): 
Стоит в поле теремок, теремок, теремок, 
Он не низок, не высок, не высок, не высок. 
Теремочек не простой, 
Он красивый, вот такой! 
Это – школа для ребят, 
Для ребят и для зверят. 
Пап-пап…

1 Строитель: 
Муха к теремку летит, 
Подлетает, и стучит. 

№ 3 Муха («Комарово»): 
Муси-муси, пуси-пуси, теремочек, дверь открой! 
Я хочу учиться в школе, школа-школа, дверь открой! 
Я как бабочка летала и жила я без проблем. 
А теперь пора настала в школе нам учиться всем! 
Школа, школа! Дверь открой! 
Я хочу дружить с тобой! 
Школа, школа! Дверь открой! 
Я хочу дружить с тобой! 

1 Строитель (показывает на Муху): 
Залетела в Теремок, 
Муха ждёт теперь звонок. 

2 Строитель: 
Тут Комарик прилетел 
И учиться захотел. 

Комарик: 
Вот так школа-теремок! 
Может быть, уже урок? 

Муха: 
Нет, Комарик, проходи, 
Вот на парту погляди, 
На доску глянь, и на класс, 
Здесь всему научат нас ! 

Комарик: 
В школе я хочу учиться! 
Это в жизни пригодится! 

№ 4 Комарик («Круто ты попал»): 
Знать хочу я всё на свете, и читать по Букварю, 
Воплотить хочу скорее в свою жизнь мечту свою, 
Но без школы, без ученья ничего мне не видать, 
А мечта моя такая: Я хочу артистом стать! 
(движения)
(говорит «И скажут мне тогда…») 
Круто ты попал на ТV, Ты звезда, 
Ты звезда, давай народ удиви… 

2 Строитель: 
Наш Комарик песню спел
 И за парту с Мухой сел 

3 Строитель: 
Не прошло и полминутки, 
Мышка прибежала, 
И, конечно, в класс она 
Сразу постучала. 

Мышка: 
Неужели я успела? 
Так учиться я хотела, 
Что сегодня рано встала, 
В школу утром не проспала! 
Так бежала, торопилась, 
Что чуть в лужу не свалилась! 

№ 5 Мышка («Танец на барабане»): 
К теремочку шла, торопилась я. 
Поскользнулась вдруг, задрожала вся! 
И машины гудят! Но, ни шагу назад, 
Никогда не поверну назад! 
В школе ждут меня новые друзья. 
Значит, трусить мне, ну никак нельзя. 
По пути, на ходу,  песню звонко пою, 
Смело в школу с радостью вперёд иду! 

Мышка (протягивая Комарику руку): 
Познакомимся? Я – Мышка, 
И уже я не малышка. 
Поступаю я сейчас 
В долгожданный первый класс! 

3 Строитель: 
Вот за парту села Мышка, 
У неё тетрадка, книжка. 
Все услышали шаги. 

Муха: 
Мышка, кто там? Посмотри! 

Мышка: 
Ой, Лягушка! 
Ой, квакушка! 
Будешь ты моя подружка! 

№ 6 Лягушка («Чёрный кот»): 
В школу, в школу, я очень хочу! 
В школе знания я получу. 
Буду в школе учиться на «пять», 
Вырасту – буду в космос летать. 
Говорю: я на Луну, 
На Венеру и на Марс я полечу! 
Всё сумею, всё смогу – 
На Венеру и на Марс я полечу! 

Лягушка: 
Это здесь меня научат 
Прибавлять и умножать? 
Я мечтаю после школы 
Путешественницей стать! 
И поэтому, учиться 
Буду я всегда на «пять»! 

4 Строитель: 
Села с Мышкою Лягушка, 
Стала ей она подружка. 

5 Строитель: 
В школу Зайка прибежал. 
В дверь тихонько постучал. 

Зайчик: 
Здравствуйте, а вот и я! 
Зайчиком зовут меня. 

№ 7 Зайчик («Песенка про медведей»): 
Я неучёный зайчик, даже не ученик. 
В школе хочу учиться. Ик!.. Ик!.. Ик!.. 
Громко от страха икаю. Очень боюсь всего! 
Я ничего не знаю. В школу пришёл всё равно! 
Ла, ла-ла-ла-ла, ла-ла… Школа – ты моя мечта! 

5 Строитель: 
Зайчик к парте поскакал, 
Робко сел и всем сказал: 

Зайчик: 
Ну когда ж уже урок?! 
Не звенит ещё звонок. 
Слышу, кто-то там идёт, 
Песню звонкую поёт. 

6 Строитель: 
А идёт ещё учиться 
В школу рыжая Лисица – 
Развесёлая певица. 

Лисичка: 
Ну-ка, кто же тут у нас? (оглядывает класс) 
Кто предложит сесть за парту, 
Чаю Лисоньке нальёт, 
Даст конфетку, шоколадку 
И портфель мой понесёт? 

Зайчик: 
Как тебя зовут, сестрица? 

Лисичка: 
Просто Рыжая Лисица! 

№ 8 Лисичка («Танго»):  
Посади ты, Заинька, меня рядом с собой, 
Будешь ты носить всегда портфель тяжёлый мой! 
Не болтаю на уроках, не кричу. 
И тебе я помогу.
Но, конечно, если только будешь ты со мной, 
Всем скажу, что ты герой и умный ты такой! 
Всем скажу я, Зайчик, что ты мой герой. 
Если будешь ты со мной. 

6 Строитель: 
И Лисичка с Зайкой села, 
Ждать звоночек между делом. 

7 Строитель: 
Но звоночек не звенит, 
Только кто-то очень быстро 
В класс торопится-бежит. 

Волк: 
Вроде бы не опоздал. 
Но туда ли я попал? 
Я спрошу, наверно, вас: 
Это школа? Первый класс? 

Зайчик: 
Да, пришли Вы в первый класс. 
Как зовут, скажите, Вас? 
(протягивает Волку руку) 

№ 9 Волк («В траве сидел кузнечик»):  
Я серенький волчишка, 
Ты беленький зайчишка. 
Там рыжая лисичка, 
Хитрющая сестричка. 
Как много зверей, 
Как много друзей, 
Запомнить бы всех, скорей! 
Как много зверей, 
Как много друзей, 
Запомнить бы всех, скорей! 

Зелёную лягушку 
Зовут друзья квакушкой, 
Лягушкину подружку
Зовут мышкой-норушкой. 
Как много зверей, 
Как много друзей, 
Запомнить бы всех, скорей! 
Как много зверей, 
Как много друзей, 
Запомнить бы всех, скорей! 

Волк: 
Запомнить непросто, но всё впереди! 
Жди, школа, иду я! … Ну погоди! 
Хочу я всё знать, чтобы грамотным быть. 
Пустите учиться, не то буду выть! 

Зверята показывают Волку парту, усаживают его, не давая ему открыть рот, чтобы он не выл. 

7 Строитель: 
Зазвенит сейчас звонок, 
И начнётся наш урок. 
И войдёт сюда сейчас 
К нам учитель в первый класс. 

8 Строитель: 
Все в волненье, все затихли,
Но открылась дверь, а там...
Медвежонок на пороге, 
Он немного опоздал

№ 10 Медведь («Песенка ни о чём»): 
Так спешил, торопился. 
Опоздал? 
За кого-то зацепился, 
Так и знал!
Наступил на хвост Лисице, 
Зайцу лапу отдавил, 
И нечаянно Лягушке 
Поясницу придавил. 
Мышку лапой я толкнул 
И Комарика пихнул. 
А когда дошёл до Волка, 
Закричал тут Серый громко! 
(движения) 

Волк: 
Это что ещё за слон,
Как учиться будет он? 

Лиса: 
Места нет ему у нас,
Тебе друг не в первый класс! 

Заяц: 
Тебе место в огороде,
Где морковочка растёт
Будешь пугалом стоять, 
Там ворон собой пугать! 

Медведь: 
И хотя я неуклюж,
Наступил на сотню луж,
Вас обидеть не хотел.
И не очень-то я смел.
Но учиться каждый рад, 
Я окончил детский сад
И куда теперь идти? 
Нет обратного пути! 

8 Строитель: 
Тут учитель в класс зашёл
И  к Мишутке подошёл. 

Учитель: 
"Поскорей, мой друг, садись,
Уму-разуму учись.
Вы Мишутку не ругайте,
Никогда не обижайте,
Учит школа лишь добру, 
Знаний прибавляет
Первоклассников сегодня
Школа принимает!" 


Учитель звенит в колокольчик, участники сценки убирают парты, становятся возле своих стульев и затем, дети выстраиваются двумя шеренгами: выпускники – впереди, дети старшего возраста – сзади. Учитель становится во 2 шеренгу около окна 

Песня: «А в школе»

----------

Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (11.10.2016), Натали-наташа (28.01.2019), Наталья0405 (10.02.2018)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Весь сценарий не выставляю, только авторский материал, и получившийся от переделки. * 


Сценарий«Вредный Старичок-Лесовичок» Ирины Холодной:

*Ведущая *  В свой шатер волшебный и прекрасный осень нас на праздник позвала.    
  Из далеких и чудесных странствий  сказку новую с собою принесла. 


*Парафраз и переделка:* 

В_зято из сценария «Приключения в осеннем лесу_». _Т.к. дети зовут Осень в гости в_ *детский сад*_,_ внесла изменения, которые выделила. _Это для_ тех, кому нужна связка для появления Осени  

В-ль: 
Нас, ребята, всех на праздник 
Осень вместе собрала. 
Из чудесных дальних странствий 
Вновь вернулась к нам она. 
Мы пришли, а где же Осень? 
Позовём её и спросим: 

Дети: 
Где ты, Осень?!
Где ты, Осень?! 

_Под музыку входит Осень_  

*Парафраз и переделка:* 

_Из книжного материала_ 

Осень: 
Здравствуйте, мои друзья! 
Вы рады, дети, снова встретиться со мной?.. 
Вам нравится наряд осенний мой цветной?.. 

1 реб. (_мл.гр._):
Деревья все осенним днём 
Красивые такие, 
Сейчас мы песенку споём 
Про листики цветные! 

*Песня:«Наступила осень» м. Н.Осиповой* 

_Исполняют дети ст.гр._  

Сценка и подводка к песне: 

_Из книжного материала, стихотворного и песенного. Взято из моего сценария 2001 г._

Под музыку выходит ребёнок – почтальон. Почтальон:   Я, ребята, почтальон, приношу я в каждый дом
                       Письма, журналы, газеты и праздничные конверты. 
Почтальон раздаёт подошедшим детям газеты, журналы. Дети садятся на стулья в центре зала.В-ль:     Скажите,дорогие дети, что пишут сегодня в газете? 
1 реб.:   Пишут новости на первой странице, 
              Как народ живёт, как веселится,что строят, какой урожай в стране, 
              Что праздник у нас в ноябре. 
 2 реб.:   Как зерно в закрома засыпают, что в огородах, садах поспевает. 
              Что стали длиннее ночи, а дни намного короче. 
3 реб.:   А в моём журнале есть стихотворение, 
              Оно передаёт осеннее настроение: 
               Осень золотая в гости к нам пришла, 
              Жёлтою листвою землю убрала, 
               Яркой, рыжей краскою клёны разукрасила, 
              На кусты надела золотые платья. 
4 реб.:   Наступила осень, Стало скучно очень, 
               Целый день солнца ждёшь, А приходит серый дождь. 
*Инсценированная песня: «Чудо-крыша» м. Т.Назаровой-Метнер* 
 Дети отдают газеты и журналы и садятся на стулья к остальным.  
*Парафраз, переделка, сочинение:* 

Осень: 
Спасибо, милые певцы! 
Хвалю, хвалю вас, молодцы! 

В-ль: 
О том, как прекрасно поют наши дети, 
Корреспонденты писали в газете. 

Осень: 
Корреспонденты? Ах, как, друзья, славно! 
И я вам, за пение, благодарна. 
 Скажите мне,дорогие дети, 
А пишут ли обо мне в газете? 

 2 реб. (_смотрит в планшетник_) : 
Вот новости на первой странице, 
Холодно очень у нас и в столице! 

 3 реб. (_показывает нетбук_) : 
А в моём журнале про осень стихотворение, 
Оно передаёт осеннее настроение! 

 4 реб. (_смотрит в смартфон_): 
Пишут, теплом нас не балует осень, 
Холодно, сыро, промозгло что очень! 

 5 реб. (_смотрит в телефон или айпед_): 
Пишут, что солнышка тёплого ждёшь, 
Только на улице пляшет лишь дождь! 

_Звучит вступление к песне «Чудо-крыша», двасолиста становятся в центре, остальные дети рядом с ними справа и слева_ 

*Инсценированнаяпесня: «Чудо-крыша» м. Т.Назаровой-Метнер* 

_Исполняют дети ст.гр. Зонтик держит ребёнок мл.гр._

*Сочинила подводку из 12 строк к ударно-шумовому оркестру:* 

_созвучия чередуютсячерез строку, рифма называется перекрёстной_ 

Слышно всюду: бом-бом-бом! 
Это дождик взял тромбон! 
А потом взял барабан: 
Слышат люди: бам-бам-бам!
Дождик, стой, давай мы вместе 
Погремим в твоём оркестре?! 

*Песня всопровождении детских ударно-шумовых инструментов: «Дождик» м. М.Парцхаладзе* 

_Исполняют дети ст.гр._

*Парафраз, переделка, сочинение:* 

_Из книжного материала _ 

Осень красками листочки 
Так красиво расписала! 
Тротуары и дорожки 
Мягко листьями устлала. 
Всё вокруг позолотила, 
Листьев – целая гора! 
Рады мы, что наступила 
Эта дивная пора.  


*Сочинила подводку из 8 строк к игре:«Смотри!»* 


Осень: 
Не грустите, сильно, дети, 
О прошедшем тёплом лете! 
Пришла Осени пора
Развлекать вас, детвора! 
Маленькое стёклышко 
всё вокруг раскрасит, 
Красным, жёлтым, синим 
Цветом разукрасит! 

*Игра с цветными стёклышками: «Смотри!»*  
*Парафраз, переделка, сочинение (подводка к инсценированной песне и аттракционам):* 

_Из книжного материала стихотворного, песенного_ 

13 реб.: 
В тёмный лес дремучий, заглянула, Осень. 
Свеженькие шишки есть теперь у сосен, 
Красненькие бусы у лесной рябинки, 
В шляпке яркой мухомор пляшет для осинки. 

Осень: 
Мухоморчики-грибы, чудной дивной красоты! 
Поскорей сюда идите, и гостям, и мне спляшите! 

_Детям мл.гр. надевают шапочки мухоморов_ 

*«Танец Мухоморчиков» м. М.Картушиной* 

_Исполняют дети мл.гр._
_На заключительные такты музыки, дети прячутся за Осенью._ 
_Звучит лёгкая задорная музыка,сопровождающаяся птичьим щебетом, появляются девочка и мальчик с корзинками вруках_ 14 реб.: 
Узкими тропинками, 
Золотым осенним днём, 
Ты и я с корзинками, 
За грибами в лес идём. 

15 реб.: 
Но грибов нигде не видно. 
До чего же мне обидно! 

Осень: 
Как же не видно? Да вот они! 

_Мухоморчики выбегают к детям_ Мухоморчики (_громко_):
Мы здесь! 

Дети оба: 
Мухоморы брать не будем, 
Мухоморы не едят! 

Осень (нежно): 
Мухоморчики-грибочки 
Поиграть с вами хотят! 

*Аттракцион:«Кто больше соберёт каштанов?»* 

_2 команды (в каждой команде 1 ребёнок ст.гр. и 2 Мухоморчика – дети мл. гр.), пока играет музыка, собирают на скорость каштаны, неся в корзинку каждый раз только по одному каштану. После остановки музыки, игра прекращается, и подсчитываются собранные каштаны._
_ Игра повторяется во второй раз с другими детьми._ 

*Аттракцион:«Белкино дупло»* 

_В центре зала стоит таз с шишками, это белкино дупло. Детям предлагают_ 
_посчитать запасы шишек, хватит ли их до весны. Дают в руки по корзинке, отводят_
_ на определённое  место в разные стороны и тут Осень говорит, что в дупле у белки_
_ темно, там ничего не видно, поэтому, детям надо завязать глаза. Задача детей: держа_
_ в руках корзинку, найти «дупло» и переложить как можно больше шишек себе_
_ в корзинку._ 
_Игра повторяется во второй раз с другими детьми._ 

*Парафраз и переделка:* 

_Из книжного материала_ 

Осень: 
Хожу я по тропинкам, хожу не торопясь, 
И листья разноцветные летят, летят, кружась. 
Вниз падают листочки и просят, шелестят: 
Нам подарите песенку про осень, листопад! 

*Песня всопровождении детских шумовых инструментов:* 
*«Осеньнаступила» м. С.Насауленко* 

_Исполняют дети мл.гр._
*Парафраз и переделка:* 

_Из книжного материала_ 
 16 реб.: 
Мы играем, веселимся, 
И дождя мы не боимся.
Танцевать сейчас пойдем, 
И себе мы подпоём!

----------

alla-mus (27.09.2019), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), luisa (11.10.2016), SNAR (28.09.2016), балалайка (04.10.2016), Гульниза (30.10.2016), Дзюбкина (11.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), Наталья0405 (10.02.2018), Татиана 65 (08.08.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, огромное спасибо! Все очень здорово, интересно и весело!


Спасибо, Леночка!




> За подборку о доброте - отдельное не просто "спасибо", а спасибище!


За презентацию, конспект и сценарии огромное спасибо тому пользователю, кто выставил этот ценный материал! Там же есть и песни, много песен! Некоторые я взяла в выставленную подборку. 

*Игра "Каштанчики" - переделка: 
*
_ https://yadi.sk/i/yBC6bSVFbwzLx 
https://yadi.sk/d/SkcJdaOAbwzPG_

----------

galy-a (22.09.2016), Irina V (06.08.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), ivano (09.08.2016), lipa29 (08.08.2016), luisa (11.10.2016), MLV (09.08.2016), olunia (03.05.2020), SNAR (28.09.2016), strelka_64 (07.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Лариса12 (01.06.2018), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), Ремзия (28.09.2016), сонейко (28.09.2019)

----------


## Олюр

А я взяла каштанчики сразу обеими руками и утащила к себе в папку, за что огромное сапасибо тебе, Муза-Музочка!!!

----------

Лилия60 (30.03.2019), МУЗОК (17.06.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Столько всего интересного, Музочка!!!!	Спасибо тебе! Я поздно, к сожалению, увидела, но - лучше поздно, чем никогда))) Подводочки хорошие такие, обязательно пригодятся! А про циклограмму - отдельное СПАСИБО!!!

----------

МУЗОК (17.06.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> МУЗА! СПАСИБО БОЛЬШОЕ ЗА ИНТЕРЕСНЫЙ МАТЕРИАЛ!!


Спасибо, Лариса! 

_В субботу сделала парную пляску для II мл. группы. Спасибо огромное автору слов Арине Чугайкиной за чудесную плясочку для малышей ясельного возраста "Малыши-карандаши". Так как у меня уже второй год нет яслей, а пляска нравится, я позволила себе сделать переделку. Музыка в Теме автора Песенки- жемчужинки от Арины Чугайкиной (laks_arina): http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136025_


*"Ёлка, с нами попляши!"* 
*парная пляска для II мл. гр. 
Переделка песни "Малыши-карандаши" А.Чугайкиной*

_https://yadi.sk/i/ezML1GLlcQjzU_ 
* 

Видео можно посмотреть во 2 части ролика 

[img]http://*********ru/12178147.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5028257

* 

Озвучка (мультяшная)
з д е с ь 
[img]http://*********ru/12153573.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4751818

----------

galy-a (22.09.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), SNAR (28.09.2016), tanni (04.01.2022), Алусик (12.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), опал1 (11.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Сочинила текст к танцу Бусинок:* 

_ https://yadi.sk/i/u7wfDJ0LcQnFY 

https://yadi.sk/d/0dFQYA2bcQnNd_


Девочки, подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за музыка? Очень знакомое, а что, не вспомню!

* 

За удлинённой фонограммой сюда
[img]http://*********ru/12190105.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4768822 

* 
Здесь ниточка с бусинками
[img]http://*********ru/12246427.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4766873

* 

А это видео
[img]http://*********ru/12196251.gif[/img]

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4937346

----------

Axiniy (14.11.2016), galy-a (22.09.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (13.11.2016), mochalova19 (01.01.2016), SNAR (28.09.2016), Valenta (12.11.2016), Алусик (12.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Ладога (12.11.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), Ната25 (11.11.2016), опал1 (11.11.2016), Раисса (10.11.2016), Света82 (12.11.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Музочка, сколько у Вас всего интересного, прямо глаза разбегаются, спасибо, что делитесь с нами!


Валенька, спасибо за добрые слова! Рада, что материал, выставленный здесь, нравится. Сама беру многое на форуме и перерабатываю. Спасибо всем нашим коллегам. 

Девочки, коллега показала видео, где воспитатель предлагает родителям спеть песню "В лесу родилась ёлочка". Там две строчки идут стихами, а дальше воспитатель говорит прозой. Мы решили взять такое начало на старших и средних и *я досочинила концовку*. Может, вам пригодится в этом году или в будущем когда-то. 

В-ль: 
Дорогие наши гости, мы спешим поздравить всех. 
Пусть придут в году грядущем к вам удача и успех. 

_Дальше идёт моя сочинялка:  
_
*Пусть здоровье будет крепким, жизни всем вам до ста лет! 
Пусть лишь РАДУЮТ вас детки. Ой, а их-то, в зале нет!?  
Чтобы дети появились, песню с вами мы споём. 
Вспомним ту, что пели в детстве зимним новогодним днём.* 
Звучит вступление к песне Л. Бекман "Ёлочка". Родители поют первый куплет. Затем, начинается музыка на вход детей.

----------

divaone (12.11.2016), galy-a (22.09.2016), Irina_Irina (18.01.2016), larisakoly (14.11.2016), Ирина-Ирен (12.03.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), опал1 (11.11.2016), Раисса (10.11.2016), Свет-Ля-чок (14.08.2019)

----------


## laks_arina

> Сочинила текст к танцу Бусинок:


*Как хорошо получилось!!! Прелесть новогодняя!!! Спасибо, Музочка!!!
*

----------


## Nich Tanya

> Хороводная игра в народном стиле


Музочка, огромное спасибо за хороводную игру!

----------

МУЗОК (08.10.2016)

----------


## mila110153

Тук тук и меня в домик пустите . хороводик тоже хочется поспотреть

----------

МУЗОК (08.10.2016)

----------


## Лариса Антонова

Музочка! Спасибо за игру. Этакий перепляс задорный!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.10.2016)

----------


## эллона

> Хороводная игра в народном стиле для любого количества девочек и мальчиков 
> 
> Как девчонки и мальчишки:


Музочка, спасибо большое! Обязательно и с девчонками и с мальчишками похороводим!  :Vishenka 13:  :Vishenka 04:

----------

МУЗОК (08.10.2016)

----------


## mila110153

> Как девчонки и мальчишки:


Музочка, спасибо. домик открылся. Все пересмотрела, хороводик тоже себе утащила. Миленький.

----------

МУЗОК (08.10.2016)

----------


## Маргошик68

Спасибо за игру, Музочка, но у меня она не видна :Meeting:

----------

МУЗОК (08.10.2016)

----------


## strelka_64

Спасибо за приглашение! Игры всегда нужны!

----------

МУЗОК (08.10.2016)

----------


## Сентябринка

Музочка, тоже хочу посмотреть!!! Спасибо, что делишься новиночками!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.10.2016)

----------


## Вера Чурикова

Музочка, благодарю за игру! Очень кстати на осенний праздник!

----------

larisakoly (09.10.2016), МУЗОК (08.10.2016)

----------


## ВесСнушка

_Музочка, спасибо большое за игру. Обязательно разучим._

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## notka75

> Как девчонки и мальчишки:


Спасибо, Музочка!
[img]http://*********ru/11758963m.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

_Пользуясь случаем, поздравляю Катеньку - Katrina Kim - С днём рождения!!! Она сегодня, в свой праздник, сделала нам всем чудесный подарок! Прислала фонограмму "Как девчонки и мальчишки"! Спасибо, Катюша! Благо-Дарю!_ 

*Как девчонки и мальчишки:* 
фонограмма 

 https://yadi.sk/d/x4NePy5NwXFxb

*Ноты*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5265049

----------

//Эlla (05.01.2021), Anfisa23 (09.10.2016), Anisoara (13.10.2016), Anna57 (15.10.2016), Elen2 (12.10.2016), elen82 (10.10.2016), Katrina Kim (09.10.2016), Lara (15.10.2016), Lempi (09.10.2016), Lenylya (09.10.2016), lipa29 (09.10.2016), marih (09.10.2016), mila110153 (09.10.2016), mishel61 (10.10.2016), mochalova19 (09.10.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), Natallive (30.01.2017), SVETUSIK (15.09.2020), Tatiana-Lev12 (09.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (25.10.2016), Victorya (09.10.2016), viculy (22.05.2019), буссоница (09.10.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), Елена Эрнст (09.10.2016), Иннокентьевна (13.02.2017), Ирина-Ирен (09.10.2016), Ладога (12.10.2016), Лариса Антонова (09.10.2016), Лариса12 (01.04.2017), Маинька (09.10.2016), Маргошик68 (09.10.2016), Музрукоff (17.10.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.10.2016), НСА (09.10.2016), Озма (05.09.2017), опал1 (09.10.2016), светlana (09.03.2017), Сентябринка (09.10.2016), Эмилия я (15.10.2016)

----------


## Alena Stenkovay

Муза, спасибо за "Девчонок и мальчишек"

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## Anfisa23

Сим-сим, откройся))

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## marih

Музочка , Катюша! Спасибо вам, девчата за новую хороводную игру!!! 

[img]http://*********net/8457510m.jpg[/img]


Обязательно буду использовать!

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## Lempi

пустииииите, пожалуйста.....

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## Елена Эрнст

> * 
> 
> Хороводная игра в народном стиле для любого количества девочек и мальчиков 
> 
> *Как девчонки и мальчишки:* 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Здорово! Очень понравилась! Спасибо огромное!

 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## эллона

Музочка и Катюша! Спасибо!
url=http://*********ru/11749537.htm][img]http://*********ru/11749537m.gif[/img][/url]

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## lipa29

тук-тук, я ваш друг!

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## Victorya

Музочка, я тоже в гости) Уверена, у тебя уютно)

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## Елабужанка

И я  хочу, чтоб  впустили....тук-тук-тук! Откройте  уж,пожалуйста!
Спасибо!  и  для меня  дверцы  отворились!

----------

МУЗОК (09.10.2016)

----------


## гунька

> Как девчонки и мальчишки:


Спасибочки!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (10.10.2016)

----------


## Тиса

Музочка, можно в гости? Спасибо!!!

----------

МУЗОК (10.10.2016)

----------


## luisa

Здравствуйте! И мне можно в Ваш теремок?

----------

МУЗОК (10.10.2016)

----------


## mishel61

А мне можно в вашу дружную семью?
Пароль: _"Спасибо! И для меня дверцы отворитесь!"_

Музочка, твои новинки хороши! Спасибо тебе от всей души!

----------

МУЗОК (10.10.2016)

----------


## luisa

Спасибо за приглашение! 
Такие, как Вы, делают нашу жизнь интереснее! Спасибо!

----------

МУЗОК (11.10.2016)

----------


## Aleksis1611

Всем добрый вечер!!! С удовольствием присоединяюсь к новой для себя теме!!!

----------

МУЗОК (13.10.2016)

----------


## верочка

Спасибо всем участникам этого замечательного форума!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (13.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Спасибо всем участникам этого замечательного форума!!!!!


Я согласна! Ура! Но вообще-то, это моя тема с моими АВТОРСКИМИ материалами  :Taunt:  Но лишний раз похвалить всех, только приветствуется  :Derisive:

----------

Лилия60 (30.03.2019)

----------


## верочка

Доброе утро, Музочка! Огромное спасибо за Ваш труд. Игра "Как девчонки и мальчишки" просто супер! А предыдущим сообщением я поприветствовала все гостей Вашей странички и поклонников Вашего творчества.

----------

Лилия60 (30.03.2019), МУЗОК (14.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Очень понравился игровой аттракцион *Любушки - Любовь Р.* : _http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5266101_ Люба, *спасибо!* 

На основе этой игры сделала свою. 

*Интерактивная игра "Вершки – корешки":* 

[img]http://*********ru/11823266.gif[/img]

----------

Dinara77 (19.10.2016), Elen2 (14.10.2016), Grosmat (15.10.2016), Irina Sirin (23.10.2016), kattina (19.10.2016), Lara (15.10.2016), larisakoly (26.10.2016), Lenochka121212 (22.10.2016), luisa (15.10.2016), marih (15.10.2016), Marusay (19.10.2016), mochalova19 (19.10.2016), Natali-S (19.11.2016), pomahka (01.09.2017), sky36 (15.10.2016), Ssveta (19.10.2016), SvetaH (20.10.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (15.10.2016), viculy (22.05.2019), Алена43 (19.10.2016), Валиулина Ирина (30.03.2019), гномик (15.10.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), гунька (19.10.2016), Дания (15.10.2016), Елена М (19.10.2016), Инна Корепанова (22.10.2016), Ирина-Ирен (15.10.2016), Иринкааа62 (22.01.2017), Ляля58 (16.10.2016), Музрукоff (17.10.2016), МУЗЫКАНТИК (16.10.2016), Озма (05.09.2017), окси 777 (14.10.2016), опал1 (16.10.2016), сонейко (08.06.2019), Шевячок (15.10.2016), эллона (15.10.2016)

----------


## Anetik

> * 
> 
> Очень понравился игровой аттракцион *Любушки - Любовь Р.* : _http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5266101_ Люба, *спасибо!* 
> 
> На основе этой игры сделала свою. 
> 
> *Интерактивная игра "Вершки – корешки":* 
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Дорогая, Муза спасибо огромное за игру!!! У меня сценарии ещё в разработке, возьму эту игру обязательно для старших и подготовишек))) с удовольствием поиграем)))

----------

Лорис (15.10.2016), МУЗОК (14.10.2016)

----------


## sky36

> На основе этой игры сделала свою.


Спасибо, Музочка за игру! Как всегда утащу к себе в закрома.

----------

МУЗОК (15.10.2016)

----------


## Эмилия я

А можно мне к вам в гости? Здравствуйте!!!

----------

МУЗОК (15.10.2016)

----------


## Lara

> А можно мне к вам в гости?


И мне. Тут так интересненько!
[img]http://*********ru/11841663m.png[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (15.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗЫКАНТИК

> Хороводная игра в народном стиле для любого количества девочек и мальчиков 
> 
> *Как девчонки и мальчишки:*


Музочка, позвольте пожалуйста посмотреть Вашу игру. Заранее спасибо! :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (16.10.2016)

----------


## Ляля58

Спасибо огромное за игру!

----------

МУЗОК (16.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

 * 


На празднике персонажа «Осень» не будет. И я придумала такую концовку: 
перед окончанием праздника, ведущий спросит у детей, что же такое осень? После их ответов, взрослые прочитают это стихотворение. Заключительное двустишие  говорит ведущий.  


 *Что такое осень?* 
_Автор Муза Мирзоева_
 https://yadi.sk/i/uQYwDO6mmd2zMw

----------

Irina Sirin (19.09.2018), Lara (19.10.2016), marih (19.10.2016), Simpatia59 (06.08.2019), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.10.2016), viculy (22.05.2019), Алена43 (19.10.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), гунька (19.10.2016), Елена М (19.10.2016), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ладога (04.10.2017), Ледок (22.10.2016), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), о-ля-ля (19.10.2016), Озма (05.09.2017), ольга марущак (16.04.2019), Свет-Ля-чок (14.08.2019), сонейко (28.09.2019), Стеша (19.10.2016), Фасолька07 (24.07.2019)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Для примера выставляю один из вариантов распределения текста:


Муза, спасибо.

----------

МУЗОК (19.10.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> Что такое осень?


Как хорошо, Муза! Спасибо! Очень люблю такие небольшие "переговорки")))) Небольшая, а инсценировка получается, и все по теме! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Елена М (19.10.2016), МУЗОК (19.10.2016)

----------


## Елена М

Музочка, спасибо! Мы собирались играть молча, ну.... то есть, только с музыкальным сопровождением. А теперь со словами - просто здОрово! И детям понятно и азарта прибавится! :Aga:  :Ok: 

О! И еще сюрприз увидела! Какая замечательная переговорка!!!!!!! Прелесть!!!!! Беру-беру.....тащу, как мышь в кладовку!!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (19.10.2016)

----------


## Алена43

> Интерактивная игра "Вершки – корешки":


Спасибо! Интересненько! Обязательно поиграем!

----------

МУЗОК (19.10.2016)

----------


## МУЗОК

:Smile3:  

 :Smile3:  

* 

Очень понравилась игра "Что лишнее" нашей *Арины - laks_arina* - игра здесь: https://clck.yandex.ru/redir/dv/*dat...9ea69b&keyno=1 
Ариночка, *спасибо*! 
_У нас нет картинок и нет возможности распечатать их на цветном принтере. В будущем, конечно, подготовим, а сейчас попросту не успеваем. В этот раз возьму для своих манюнь куклу Олю (Таню, Нину - как дети зовут, так и мы будем называть )Ведущий обыграет как кукла идёт с корзинкой, её "падение", ну, и дальше по тексту, который я сочинила к игре для старших детей. Вернее, это игра Арины!!! А моя интерпретация. 
_
Музыкально-дидактическая игра: 
"*Собираем урожай - не напутай, невзначай!*"
https://yadi.sk/i/hECCce_dxAVUX

----------

fashka (22.10.2016), Irina Sirin (19.09.2018), kattina (19.10.2016), laks_arina (19.10.2016), Lara (25.10.2016), luisa (19.10.2016), mochalova19 (19.10.2016), stranikira (22.10.2016), TATYANA_UNCHA (20.10.2016), Valesy (30.09.2017), viculy (01.06.2018), гномик (20.10.2016), Гульниза (25.10.2016), Инна Корепанова (22.10.2016), Ириночк (03.05.2019), лариса61 (20.10.2016), Ледок (22.10.2016), Лилия79 (01.06.2018), о-ля-ля (20.10.2016), Озма (05.09.2017), ольга марущак (20.10.2016), светlana (09.03.2017), сонейко (28.09.2019), Стеша (19.10.2016)

----------


## kattina

Добрый вечер! И мне в гости можно? Здесь всё такое интересное!

----------

МУЗОК (19.10.2016)

----------


## Ssveta

> Интерактивная игра "Вершки – корешки":


 Класс!

----------

МУЗОК (19.10.2016)

----------


## SvetaH

Здравствуйте! Можно и мне в твой домик? А то похоже здесь я ещё не была.

----------

МУЗОК (20.10.2016)

----------


## о-ля-ля

> Вернее, это игра Арины!!! А моя интерпретация.


Да нет, Муза, я считаю это НЕ ПРОСТО интерпретация замечательной игры от Арины. Это НОВАЯ, интересная  игра. Спасибо за творчество!!

----------

МУЗОК (20.10.2016), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## эллона

> Что такое осень?





> Музыкально-дидактическая игра
> «Собираем урожай – не напутай, невзначай!»:


Музочка, огромное Вам спасибо за Вашу бескорыстную помощь и щедрость души!  :040:

----------

МУЗОК (20.10.2016)

----------


## fashka

Очень понравилось у Вас в гостях! Спасибо за помощь в работе!

----------

МУЗОК (22.10.2016)

----------


## TATYANA_UNCHA

Огромное спасибо за Ваши новинки. Все - супер!!! :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

МУЗОК (25.10.2016), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## Ольгадайченко

Спасибо за ваши игры, за щедрость и доброту!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

МУЗОК (12.12.2016), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## moderm

> ПРАЗДНИК ДЛЯ ЁЛОЧКИ 
> Развлечение без подготовки


Муза Эдуардовна! Спасибо за сценарий. И за все Ваше творчество. Перелистываю странички Вашей темки и не могу оторваться. 

[img]http://*********ru/12532716.gif[/img]

----------

МУЗОК (03.01.2017), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## musa

> Здравствуйте! Можно и мне в твой домик?


И мне очень хочется в гости :Blush2:

----------

Irina Sirin (19.09.2018), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), МУЗОК (30.05.2019), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## dzvinochok

Тук-тук, впустите к себе на страничку.



> "Шёл король по лесу".


Очень понравилась переделка, возьму на заметку, спасибо )))



> игра «Смотри!»


Подскажите, а что это за игра? Как играть  :Blush2:

----------

Irina Sirin (19.09.2018), МУЗОК (30.05.2019), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## Лариса12

МУЗОЧКА!Ваш материал бесценный! В нем есть и  личный многолетний опыт,и  творчество талантливого человека, знание и понимание возрастных особенностей детского возраста и во всем этом -любовь к своей профессии. Спасибо!

----------

Irina Sirin (19.09.2018), NikTanechka (30.05.2019), МУЗОК (30.05.2019), Олюр (25.06.2018)

----------


## Валиулина Ирина

Музочка, какой интересный материал для работы! Готовлюсь к выпускным и набрела на твой клад, и теперь не могу от сюда выйти  :Ok:

----------

Irina Sirin (30.03.2019), NikTanechka (30.05.2019), Лилия60 (30.03.2019), МУЗОК (30.05.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UAwcoze-io

----------

krinka (03.06.2019), laks_arina (31.05.2019), mishel61 (31.05.2019), mochalova19 (12.06.2019), NikTanechka (31.05.2019), буссоница (31.05.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgNhnHI-KQ8

----------

mishel61 (01.06.2019), mochalova19 (12.06.2019), NikTanechka (01.06.2019), Добронрава (04.07.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4fJU/47FjKpT5e

----------

jarinka (12.06.2019), krinka (03.06.2019), lenik (11.06.2019), mishel61 (03.06.2019), mochalova19 (12.06.2019), Simpatia59 (06.08.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ледок (13.06.2019)

----------


## сонейко

> Весенняя сказочка-шумелка 
> *"Солнышко и Весна" 
> *


Спасибо огромное за бесценный и бесподобный материал!!!!

----------

МУЗОК (08.06.2019), о-ля-ля (08.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frYPn07lO7w

----------

mochalova19 (12.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/KzNC/2qcCLGoiu

----------

Irina61 (17.06.2019), krinka (11.06.2019), Laduchka57 (22.09.2019), lenik (11.06.2019), mishel61 (11.06.2019), mochalova19 (12.06.2019), Simpatia59 (06.08.2019), буссоница (11.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ледок (13.06.2019), Лилия60 (12.06.2019), Людмилая (12.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GGad/3jJDbauvJ

----------

krinka (12.06.2019), mochalova19 (12.06.2019), oksi7771 (31.08.2019), Simpatia59 (06.08.2019), буссоница (12.06.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ледок (13.06.2019), Лилия60 (12.06.2019), Людмилая (12.06.2019), Цветусик (13.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/54NX/4HjdHjYw9

----------

elka (13.06.2019), Laduchka57 (22.09.2019), oksi7771 (31.08.2019), Simpatia59 (06.08.2019), буссоница (12.06.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ледок (13.06.2019), Цветусик (13.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtU2JHfthqo&t=2s

----------

elka (13.06.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), буссоница (12.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Цветусик (13.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4jd6/3RBZcoVjr

----------

echeva (30.10.2020), elka (13.06.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), Simpatia59 (06.08.2019), буссоница (12.06.2019), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Ледок (13.06.2019), Цветусик (13.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3ggw/49bwpTxJE

----------

galy-a (03.12.2019), larisakoly (15.06.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), Simpatia59 (06.08.2019), буссоница (14.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019), Людмилая (14.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tf5PcgclvXM

----------

mochalova19 (18.10.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019)

----------


## Иишка

> *** 
>  
>  
> *** 
> 
> *Утренник осенний с музыкой*. 
> _Два архива. В одном сценарий и музыка для утренника.
> В другом рабочие материалы для подготовки к утреннику. Отдельно рабочая музыка к оркестру, не захотел файл на облако грузится, залила на яндекс.
> Количество детей: 6 человек._
> ...


Уважаемая Муза! Спасибо Вам за Ваше творчество! Читаю и остановиться не могу! 
У меня никак не скачивается ссылка на "Грибные дорожки" : сценарий и музыка на утренник. Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку!

----------

larisakoly (15.06.2019), Добронрава (04.07.2019), МУЗОК (15.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> не скачивается ссылка на "Грибные дорожки" : сценарий и музыка на утренник. Обновите, пожалуйста, ссылку!


Ссылки рабочие, проверила. Может быть, облако барахлит, попробуйте позже скачать.

----------

буссоница (15.06.2019), Иишка (15.06.2019)

----------


## Иишка

Спасибо! С десятого раза получилось! Очень хотелось, чтобы праздник пришел в мою копилку!

----------

МУЗОК (15.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqnccaZpDyw

----------

Irina61 (17.06.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), буссоница (17.06.2019), Иишка (18.06.2019), Людмилая (17.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3aiT/4bfKSY2Uo 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LoGV/p81vGnTGC

----------

mochalova19 (18.10.2019), Simpatia59 (06.08.2019), буссоница (17.06.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Иишка (18.06.2019), Людмилая (17.06.2019), эллона (17.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MtV5/AFsZS6ANA

----------

mochalova19 (18.10.2019), Иишка (18.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/46rj/5Erfizq91

----------

mochalova19 (18.10.2019), Иишка (18.06.2019), РИМУТИНЕ (14.03.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/ZgT3/4RdbkvEUF

----------

mochalova19 (18.10.2019), Иишка (18.06.2019), РИМУТИНЕ (14.03.2021)

----------


## Иишка

Уважаемая Муза! 
Очень понравились Ваши стихи на конец праздника, если нет на празднике самой Осени. Захотелось превратить ее в песенку: ведущий спрашивает, дети, а потом и мамы с бабушками отвечают (где про огород).
Разрешите Вам показать: 
фонограмма:https://yadi.sk/d/SJin4kimCzp18w
ноты:https://yadi.sk/i/RNLOPjrlDn6pxw

----------

Лилия60 (21.06.2019), МУЗОК (18.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Уважаемая Муза! 
> Очень понравились Ваши стихи на конец праздника, если нет на празднике самой Осени. Захотелось превратить ее в песенку: ведущий спрашивает, дети, а потом и мамы с бабушками отвечают (где про огород).
> Разрешите Вам показать: 
> фонограмма:https://yadi.sk/d/SJin4kimCzp18w
> ноты:https://yadi.sk/i/RNLOPjrlDn6pxw


Спасибо. В добрый путь! Здорово, что захотелось на музыку положить текст. Не получилось очистить фонограмму от шума (не на блокировке запись?), позже ещё попробую. Или не надо?

----------

Иишка (18.06.2019), Лилия60 (21.06.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019)

----------


## Иишка

Уважаемая Муза! Спасибо за добрые слова! А фонограмма - это просто запись с Сибелиуса нотного текста (его воспроизведение), поэтому она такая неестественная. Еще раз спасибо за стихи!

----------

Лилия60 (21.06.2019), МУЗОК (18.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2g4B/BFPFGUSff

----------

Irina Sirin (02.07.2019), Laduchka57 (22.09.2019), Lia-Lia (26.06.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), vetlost (20.10.2019), буссоница (19.06.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иишка (19.06.2019), Ледок (14.08.2019), Лилия60 (21.06.2019), Людмилая (18.06.2019), Люсева (29.08.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019), РИМУТИНЕ (14.03.2021), эллона (19.06.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5yfh/2P35LnsVg

----------

Irina Sirin (02.07.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), vetlost (20.10.2019), буссоница (19.06.2019), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иишка (19.06.2019), Людмилая (18.06.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019), эллона (19.06.2019)

----------


## Иишка

Уважаемая Муза! А как Вам такой вариант аранжировки 1 и 2 куплетов песенки "Что такое осень"?
https://yadi.sk/d/obTcgqCPpFg45g

----------

Laduchka57 (22.09.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), буссоница (19.06.2019), Лилия60 (21.06.2019), МУЗОК (19.06.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> такой вариант аранжировки 1 и 2 куплетов песенки "Что такое осень"?


Спасибо, Ирина. Очень мило получилось. Можно ноты у Вас попросить? Буду благодарна. Как Вам видится песенка, так и делайте. А я, если когда-нибудь ( с Вашей подачи - сама не собиралась  :Grin: ), напишу музыку к тексту, то сделаю её весёлой и озорной, как и само стихотворение. Приятно, что Вас затронули мои рифмы и очень рада, что они живут в Ваших музыкальных композициях. Вы не в обиде, что я выставила фонограмму с чистым звуком?

----------

Иишка (19.06.2019), Лилия60 (21.06.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etUzQyh-GUs

----------

Irina Sirin (02.07.2019), vetlost (20.10.2019), буссоница (19.06.2019), Лилия60 (21.06.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Az1Lh4cl0os

----------

Irina Sirin (02.07.2019), vetlost (20.10.2019), Иишка (21.06.2019), Ладога (17.07.2019), Лилия60 (21.06.2019), о-ля-ля (04.12.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/5cdx/4L4L51qpv

----------

annkir (30.08.2019), echeva (30.10.2020), Irina Sirin (02.07.2019), Laduchka57 (22.09.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), Simpatia59 (06.08.2019), vetlost (23.06.2019), Александрович Юля (16.11.2019), буссоница (21.06.2019), Грезельда (04.07.2019), Добронрава (04.07.2019), Иишка (21.06.2019), Ладога (17.07.2019), Ледок (17.07.2019), Лилия60 (21.06.2019), Мара15 (08.04.2020), Ната25 (19.07.2019), Олюр (22.06.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (04.07.2019)

----------


## Иишка

Уважаемая Муза! Можно ли Вас попросить придумать слова к песенке "Паровозики" для малышек? Нотки прилагаю:https://yadi.sk/i/_4Uh2ERh6km-kg
Можно изменить длительности нотного текста, если потребуется.

----------

krinka (15.08.2019), МУЗОК (01.07.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Нотки прилагаю:https://yadi.sk/i/_4Uh2ERh6km-kg


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4fTo/vUEg9PoKr

----------

Irina Sirin (14.08.2019), Irisha-74 (26.08.2019), krinka (15.08.2019), Laduchka57 (22.09.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), oksi7771 (31.08.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), Иишка (02.07.2019), Ледок (17.07.2019), Лидушка (23.12.2019), о-ля-ля (02.07.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019), Т.К-Пчелка (04.07.2019)

----------


## Иишка

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4fTo/vUEg9PoKr


Уважаемая Муза! Ваши стихи - прелесть! Спасибо!

----------

Irina Sirin (14.08.2019), МУЗОК (02.07.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019)

----------


## Свет-Ля-чок

НЕ перестаю восхищаться Вашим талантом!!! Низкий поклон Вам за Ваш труд!!! :Ok: 




> Ссылки рабочие, проверила. Может быть, облако барахлит, попробуйте позже скачать.


Целый день пыталась скачать с облака, так ничего и не вышло. Может зальёте на яндекс диск, если будет минутка свободного времени. Пожалуйста

----------

МУЗОК (25.08.2019), Олюр (20.08.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> пыталась скачать с облака, так ничего и не вышло. Может зальёте на яндекс диск,


https://yadi.sk/d/S9QFCr06p_wQAQ 

Подробно здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5106003

----------

mochalova19 (18.10.2019), nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), oksi7771 (31.08.2019), olia.kostina (29.11.2020), vetlost (20.10.2019), ВИОЛA (30.08.2019), говорушка (28.08.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/d/0JO_gCtlKicCKg 

Слова здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post3842625 

Сценарий здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post3833910

----------

mishel61 (27.11.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), vetlost (20.10.2019), Алусик (01.12.2019), Ледок (16.09.2019), Лилия60 (29.08.2019), Олюр (07.12.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

> Как играть


https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5332570

----------

dzvinochok (29.08.2019), mishel61 (27.11.2019), Олюр (07.12.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/d/CI1Q2G_ksfdYzw

----------

annkir (26.09.2019), mishel61 (27.11.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), septima (23.09.2019), vetlost (20.10.2019), Алусик (01.12.2019), буссоница (15.09.2019), ВИОЛA (01.11.2019), Добронрава (02.04.2020), о-ля-ля (15.09.2019), Олюр (07.12.2019), Татиана 65 (02.12.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/i/ZO48q17_nUCLEg

----------

annkir (26.09.2019), mishel61 (27.11.2019), mochalova19 (18.10.2019), vetlost (20.10.2019), Алусик (01.12.2019), ВИОЛA (01.11.2019), говорушка (19.10.2019), Добронрава (02.04.2020), елена1234 (28.09.2020), Ледок (06.06.2020), Лорис (26.09.2019), о-ля-ля (26.09.2019), Олюр (07.12.2019), Татиана 65 (02.12.2019), Ярик (01.10.2019)

----------


## сонейко

> * 
> 
> Очень понравилась игра "Что лишнее" нашей *Арины - laks_arina* - игра здесь: https://clck.yandex.ru/redir/dv/*dat...9ea69b&keyno=1 
> Ариночка, *спасибо*! 
> _У нас нет картинок и нет возможности распечатать их на цветном принтере. В будущем, конечно, подготовим, а сейчас попросту не успеваем. В этот раз возьму для своих манюнь куклу Олю (Таню, Нину - как дети зовут, так и мы будем называть )Ведущий обыграет как кукла идёт с корзинкой, её "падение", ну, и дальше по тексту, который я сочинила к игре для старших детей. Вернее, это игра Арины!!! А моя интерпретация. 
> _
> Музыкально-дидактическая игра: 
> "*Собираем урожай - не напутай, невзначай!*"
> https://yadi.sk/i/hECCce_dxAVUX


МУЗОЧКА!!!!Огромное спасибо за прекрасный материал к осени!!!!

----------

mishel61 (27.11.2019), nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), vetlost (20.10.2019), ВИОЛA (29.10.2020), Ледок (06.06.2020), МУЗОК (28.09.2019)

----------


## mochalova19

Музочка, спасибо огромное за сценарии! Утащила в папочку 2020.

----------

mishel61 (27.11.2019), Добронрава (02.04.2020), МУЗОК (18.10.2019), Олюр (07.12.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Автор Муза Мирзоева*

https://yadi.sk/i/GUUah1vy-kVj1g

----------

Irina Sirin (28.11.2019), mishel61 (27.11.2019), nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), NikTanechka (28.11.2019), Алусик (01.12.2019), гунька (29.11.2019), Ледок (06.06.2020), Олюр (07.12.2019), Татиана 65 (02.12.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Уважаемые гости Темы, незарегистрированные пользователи! Обращаюсь к Вам, так как иногда цифра гостей переваливает далеко за 150 человек. Я очень рада этому и всегда готова делиться своим опытом с Вами. Сейчас я обращаюсь к Вам и зарегистрированным пользователям форума ин-ку с просьбой: 
скачав плясочку «Чудо-снегопад»,
переведите, пожалуйста, 18 рублей, написав слово «Муза», вот сюда:

*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2816053* 

Часть этой суммы пойдёт в помощь форуму, а основная часть мне. 
Буду благодарна Вам за отклик. 
Спасибо 

*«Чудо-снегопад»* 
Плясочка с игровым моментом на припев (для самых маленьких)
*Автор музыки, текста и движений
Муза Мирзоева* 

https://yadi.sk/i/GbBzx329n9FY2A 

https://yadi.sk/i/-Ebz3lETmkrpyQ 

https://yadi.sk/d/fmt-Rw1rO3VwKA

----------

Irina Sirin (02.12.2019), nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), NikTanechka (02.12.2019), ВИОЛA (31.03.2020), Лариса12 (30.11.2020), о-ля-ля (04.12.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Уважаемые гости и зарегистрированные пользователи форума! 
Скачав хоровод "Хороводим возле ёлки",
переведите, пожалуйста, 18 рублей, написав слово «Муза», вот сюда:

*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2816053* 

Часть этой суммы пойдёт в помощь форуму, а основная часть мне. 
Буду благодарна Вам за отклик. 
Спасибо 

*«Хороводим возле ёлки»* 
*Автор музыки, текста и движений
Муза Мирзоева* 

https://yadi.sk/i/1PgmcxwbW4PldA 
https://yadi.sk/i/JfTJEYZjqqrsQQ 
https://yadi.sk/d/3lzipwydGl580A 

Движения здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5548768

----------

nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

Уважаемые гости и зарегистрированные пользователи форума! 
Скачав новогодний игровой хоровод "Ай да ёлка!",
переведите, пожалуйста, 18 рублей, написав слово «Муза», вот сюда:

*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2816053* 

Часть этой суммы пойдёт в помощь форуму, а основная часть мне. 
Буду благодарна Вам за отклик. 
Спасибо 

*«Ай да ёлка!»* 
*Автор музыки, текста и движений
Муза Мирзоева* 

ноты
https://yadi.sk/i/2fTcflf2OYsgBw 

Текст и описание движений 
https://yadi.sk/i/vESHZAOEFVzuEQ 

1 куплет 
https://yadi.sk/d/54obj9TmYgWy4g 

2 куплета 
https://yadi.sk/d/dyg1AhYSOs9QEw 

рабочий материал с возгласом и хлопками 
https://yadi.sk/d/XGnQ-h40bapcDA 

Видео: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5549450

----------

nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), о-ля-ля (04.12.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

Уважаемые гости и зарегистрированные пользователи форума! 
Скачав новогоднюю игровую песню "Начинаем маскарад",
переведите, пожалуйста, 18 рублей, написав слово «Муза», вот сюда:

*https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post2816053* 

Часть этой суммы пойдёт в помощь форуму, а основная часть мне. 
Буду благодарна Вам за отклик. 
Спасибо 

*«Начинаем маскарад»* 
*Автор музыки, текста и движений
Муза Мирзоева* 

https://yadi.sk/i/ccZpk35x9ybTyA 
https://yadi.sk/i/4ixJh1h7dV7sqw 
https://yadi.sk/d/DDitXaMz9GS0Aw 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5548962

----------

nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), буссоница (06.12.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/i/W57WPGbIpB_V9A 
https://yadi.sk/i/lAjI-VCN61uqeQ 
https://yadi.sk/i/mJrMtIBolv7sJg 
https://yadi.sk/i/jtvvRwlQ4_Wc5Q 
https://yadi.sk/d/k5YZpU-nHWJgeQ

----------

nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), буссоница (11.12.2019), о-ля-ля (12.12.2019)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/d/rLxLS865_luX9A

----------

larisakoly (11.01.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhSHIjw3ZSo 


Оригинал игры - текст, описание: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4845768

----------

о-ля-ля (06.06.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

Фонограмма замедленная: 
https://yadi.sk/d/GuH4-dnU0DAfEg 

Мелодия - ноты: 
https://yadi.sk/i/y-VGk6zsHl3mwg 

Мелодия - фонограмма: 
https://yadi.sk/d/7ZEFRK5pv4EhXg 

Ноты для ф-но: 
https://yadi.sk/i/LhSEADQWZbgEnA

----------

nataljabondarenko+++ (17.07.2020), NikTanechka (29.01.2021), omichka (10.11.2020), буссоница (31.03.2020), Ледок (06.06.2020), Людмилая (05.06.2020), о-ля-ля (06.06.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020), Татиана 65 (01.04.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

*Игровой танец-поздравление с Днём России: 
https://yadi.sk/i/DYX8i9bqKUEBcA* 


*Уважаемые гости форума! Буду благодарна за материальное поощрение. Это можно сделать, перечислив 50 рублей за видео.* 

Подробно здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5576310 

От материальной благодарности не откажусь, если захотят это сделать и наши родные форумские. 
*Спасибо*

----------

Borkova Pavlovo (05.06.2020), krinka (19.01.2021), larisakoly (20.01.2021), NikTanechka (29.01.2021), omichka (10.11.2020), SeverynkaIrina (20.01.2021), алла иванова (07.11.2020), Альбина17 (03.01.2022), буссоница (05.06.2020), гунька (05.06.2020), Людмилая (05.06.2020), мальвина19 (07.02.2021), о-ля-ля (06.06.2020), Олюр (31.10.2020)

----------


## алла иванова

Игровой танец-поздравление просто супер!!!  :Ok: Спасибо за творчество!!!

----------

МУЗОК (07.11.2020)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/i/2ksKsh3hd1DW7Q 

 (из сценария "ВСЕ СЕГОДНЯ МАМОЧКУ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!" 2018 г.)

----------

krinka (01.02.2021), larisakoly (20.01.2021), NikTanechka (29.01.2021), Sveta72 (30.01.2021), vetlost (25.01.2021), Рыбка (12.01.2021), Ярик (01.02.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

Второй вариант песни (не основной), импровизация зарегистрированного авторского материала: 
https://yadi.sk/d/R5R1mry_NBLqnw

----------

NikTanechka (29.01.2021), vetlost (25.01.2021), Альбина17 (03.01.2022), Ярик (01.02.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

Сценарий: 
https://yadi.sk/i/ZiqHeDHtY_x6Pg

----------

Dinara77 (09.02.2021), Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), krinka (01.02.2021), lenik (21.01.2021), linker_59 (02.02.2021), MakaRock (18.01.2021), mishel61 (18.01.2021), NikTanechka (29.01.2021), SeverynkaIrina (20.01.2021), stranikira (21.01.2021), vetlost (25.01.2021), Алусик (20.01.2021), буссоница (21.01.2021), вжик (21.01.2021), Рыбка (20.01.2021), Ярик (25.01.2021)

----------


## SeverynkaIrina

> *Игровой танец-поздравление с Днём России:*


Муза, какой замечательный танец- ролик!!! Очень пригодится летом на праздник!

----------

stranikira (21.01.2021), МУЗОК (20.01.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://yadi.sk/i/M3f4vAYYzxQWDg 
https://yadi.sk/i/NYiABy5c_tvObA

----------

Dinara77 (09.02.2021), Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), NikTanechka (29.01.2021), Лилия60 (23.01.2021), Ярик (01.02.2021)

----------


## Sveta72

> (из сценария "ВСЕ СЕГОДНЯ МАМОЧКУ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮТ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!" 2018 г.)


Очень простые и доступные словва в песне. Думаю, что детям понравится! Обязательно возьму в работу!

----------

larisakoly (19.02.2021), МУЗОК (30.01.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/-Fh1ibmv7mzNhw

----------

Irina Sirin (16.02.2021), stranikira (16.02.2021), говорушка (17.02.2021), Людмилая (16.02.2021), о-ля-ля (15.02.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/fdDtTeZY8cSZJQ

----------

larisakoly (19.02.2021), буссоница (19.02.2021)

----------


## МУЗОК

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/NEK1FbLsMxnp5Q

----------


## МУЗОК

https://youtu.be/9Qi3h7Sf8s8

----------


## МУЗОК

https://disk.yandex.ru/i/-J3CMDaa-pEdgA

----------


## МУЗОК

Плюс и вокал. 
Спасибо девочкам за озвучку! 
Леночка (elen82), за то, что ты согласилась напеть и записала вокал, спасибо тебе огромное! 
Наталка (Наталья0405), спасибо, что обратилась к Лене! 
Девочки, Благо-Дарю! 

Танец гномов с фонариками (фонограмма и вокал): 
https://disk.yandex.ru/d/uU-ZaJ7g03Q6qg 


Текст здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5156093 

Видео здесь: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5156104

----------

annkir (28.12.2021), elen82 (29.12.2021), larisakoly (01.01.2022), NikTanechka (28.12.2021), Алла Смирнова (20.01.2022), на.та.ли. (02.01.2022), Наталья0405 (16.01.2022)

----------

